# Was ist bei Relaunch zu beachten



## Alaniak (17. November 2008)

Hab schonmal etwas recherchiert und auch ein Dokument mit den "10 goldenen Regeln eines Relaunchs" (von kuehlhaus.de) gefunden, leider gibts das PDF nicht mehr als Download.
Daher wollte ich jetzt mal nachfragen, was es beim Relaunch einer Website alles zu beachten gibt?


----------



## TS-JC (17. November 2008)

Wichtig für Google wäre, das alle Links bleiben.
Also eine ordnetliche htaccess Weiterleitung anlegen falls sich die Struktur ändert.

Generell würde ich bei einem Relaunch viel Wert auf sowas legen, sprich sitemap automatisieren, W3C Regeln einhalten, etc. Halt mal bissle in Richtung Suchmaschinenoptimierung arbeiten.


----------

